# Die größten Taschen



## Vreen (14. Mai 2007)

welches sind eigentlich die größten taschen die man in wow mit sich führen kann?

ich für meinen teil hab so magieerfüllte netherstofftaschen die 18 plätze haben,
hab allerdings auch mal so grüne taschen gesehen die sogar 24 plätze haben.
sind das die größten wo gibt oder gibts noch größere?
und vor allem, wo kriegt man die?

im ah finde ich normal nur die 18 platz teile.


----------



## Gahid (14. Mai 2007)

die 24er taschen sind spezialtaschen http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21341 diese gibt es dann auch für kräuter juwelen bergbau und sowas halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kannst du aber keine normalen sachen drin aufbewahren!


----------



## Vreen (14. Mai 2007)

Gahid schrieb:


> die 24er taschen sind spezialtaschen http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21341 diese gibt es dann auch für kräuter juwelen bergbau und sowas halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok, und gibts nun normale taschen die über 18 plätz gehen?


----------



## Pagan (14. Mai 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> welches sind eigentlich die größten taschen die man in wow mit sich führen kann?
> 
> ich für meinen teil hab so magieerfüllte netherstofftaschen die 18 plätze haben,
> hab allerdings auch mal so grüne taschen gesehen die sogar 24 plätze haben.
> ...




Schau mal hier - das sind die zur Zeit im Spiel erhältlichen Taschen (leider nur Englisch, weil ich nicht rausgefunden habe, wie man bei buffed.de den Suchfilter auf Taschen und sonst nix eingrenzt):

http://www.thottbot.com/?iclass=1.0

Primal Mooncloth Bag hat demnach 20 Plätze.

In den teilweise noch größeren Spezialtaschen (für Verzauberer, Juwelenschleifer, Kräutersammler, Bergbauer) kann man *nur* die Rohstoffe für den jeweiligen Handwerksberuf deponieren.


----------



## Kopaka (14. Mai 2007)

20 Platz-Taschen sind die höhsten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: im AH so ungefähr 600g


----------



## Fendulas (14. Mai 2007)

Also die mit dem allergrößten Platz à 28 sind meist spezialisierte Taschen wie die Seelensplittertaschen der Hexer oder die Berufstaschen.
Die höchste Tasche ist die Urmondstofftasche (20), danach kommen weitere wie die Magieerfüllte Netherstofftasche (18), die Tasche von Onyxia, Vorratstasche (quest in östlichen P.)...die aber alle beim anlegen/aufheben gebunden sind!
Die "hohen" Taschen, die nicht gebunden sind, sind nur Mondstofftasche und Reiserucksack (der Drop), beides 16er.


----------



## Vreen (14. Mai 2007)

Kopaka schrieb:


> 20 Platz-Taschen sind die höhsten:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo danke, damit is mir gut geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Mai 2007)

Kopaka schrieb:


> 20 Platz-Taschen sind die höhsten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber ich würde mir keine tascheu m 600g kaufen ... 
nur wegen 2 oder 4 slots mehr ... 

ich hab 16 platz behälter ... und komm als jäger mit muni beutel supper damit aus ... 
aber naja ... wenn man das geld hat ... warum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (14. Mai 2007)

genau da wart doch lieber mal ab bis die einer in der gilde machen kann
dann hilfst du ihm beim farmen und es passt ;D
irgendwann brauch er sicher mal etwas von dir!

mfg 
MGH


----------



## bogus666 (14. Mai 2007)

Habe selber jetzt 4 18er Taschen und werde sicherlich auch nicht 500g+ fuer 1 20er Tasche bezahlen. Das waeren dann ja 2000g nur damit ich 8 weitere Plaetze in der Tasche habe.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Mai 2007)

bogus666 schrieb:


> Habe selber jetzt 4 18er Taschen und werde sicherlich auch nicht 500g+ fuer 1 20er Tasche bezahlen. Das waeren dann ja 2000g nur damit ich 8 weitere Plaetze in der Tasche habe.



toll nicht war ???=) 

ne im ernst ... wer sich das kauft, hat entweder zuviel gold (plz an mich schicken wenn er azshara spielt) oder will einfach nur die beste tasche haben ...


----------



## MrFlix (14. Mai 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> toll nicht war ???=)
> 
> ne im ernst ... wer sich das kauft, hat entweder zuviel gold (plz an mich schicken wenn er azshara spielt) oder will einfach nur die beste tasche haben ...



Hätte die Tasche gerne(gleich 4X am besten^^)
Meine Bags sind immer total überfüllt.


----------



## IronBrutzler (14. Mai 2007)

Kopaka schrieb:


> 20 Platz-Taschen sind die höhsten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist nur was für Gilden bank chars wenn überhaupt^^


----------



## b1ubb (14. Mai 2007)

IronBrutzler schrieb:


> ist nur was für Gilden bank chars wenn überhaupt^^



bevor ich das machen würde ... 
mach ich lieber 
bankchar_2

hau mir 6 16 oder 18 bags rein
16 bag um 5g
18 bags keine ahnugn wieviel die jetzt wert sind

und fertig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab 1. mehr platz 
2. gold gesparrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treenael (14. Mai 2007)

Gahid schrieb:


> die 24er taschen sind spezialtaschen http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21341 diese gibt es dann auch für kräuter juwelen bergbau und sowas halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo gibt es denn die "größte" Tasche für Kräuterkunde und wie heißt die?!
Bin ich blind, dass ich die nicht finden kann?


----------



## b1ubb (14. Mai 2007)

du bist blind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Mai 2007)

Fendulas schrieb:


> Also die mit dem allergrößten Platz à 28 sind meist spezialisierte Taschen wie die Seelensplittertaschen der Hexer oder die Berufstaschen.



Jup, aber obacht! Nicht jedes UI Mod veträgt die 28er, z.B. hat Cosmos UI auch in der aktuellen Version einige Darstellungsprobleme (funktioniert aber)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (14. Mai 2007)

Nehmen denn die Spezialtaschen einen Taschenplatz im Inventar weg ?
Das wäre ja auch doof.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Mai 2007)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Nehmen denn die Spezialtaschen einen Taschenplatz im Inventar weg ?
> Das wäre ja auch doof.



Tun sie. Aber das rechnet sich, wenn man den Sammelberuf aktiv betreibt...


----------



## b1ubb (15. Mai 2007)

wenn du zb mal nur auf goldsammeln unterwegs bist durch berufe 
und du mal nur blümchen pflückst ... 

dann rechnet sich das schon gut aus, 
weil wenn du sagen wir 2x24 bags hast .. hast 48 platz allein nur für die kräuter
und da geht dann schon was rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich find die wunderbar ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sind halt teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (15. Mai 2007)

ich hab 5 18er und auf der bank alles 16er bis auf 1 28er bergbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die alten sind an meine twinks gegangen ^_^


----------



## TrYsaTra (2. Oktober 2008)

Tja muss ich euch alle enteuschen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die großte Tasche is (Forors Kiste der endlosen Widerstandsausstattung) mit 36Platz!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sie ist sehr schwer zu bekommen. Leich zu scripten aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider können nur GM sie sich so leicht hollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (2. Oktober 2008)

Ehm Thread ist 1 Jahr alt .


----------



## nengo (2. Oktober 2008)

was habt ihr eigentlich alle mit eurem blöden mooncloth bag ? >.<

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=38082 ....


----------



## nengo (2. Oktober 2008)

MiST3rFLOppY schrieb:


> Ehm Thread ist 1 Jahr alt .




upps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tante edith fragt, was der thread dann noch hier macht? war ja sowieso nicht so viel los ...meint sie...


----------



## Shamanpower (2. Oktober 2008)

nengo schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich alle mit eurem blöden mooncloth bag ? >.<
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=38082 ....


Wie gesagt der thread ist 1 Jahr alt...


----------



## talsimir (2. Oktober 2008)

http://www.goertz.de/index_GG_G1.htm?acces...men&taschen xD


----------



## Crâshbâsh (2. Oktober 2008)

Die größte vk Harris Pilton .. 22 Platz = 1200g


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre wohl aktuell die größte Handtasche äh Tasche...


----------



## Derigon (2. Oktober 2008)

nengo schrieb:


> upps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



irgend nen Idiot hat den wieder von Seite 23³ auf Seite geholt...


----------



## nengo (2. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Wie gesagt der thread ist 1 Jahr alt...



hab ich dann auch gemerkt ... -.- *postüberdirauchmalanguckensollst*


----------



## Roktarius (2. Oktober 2008)

Haris Pilton verkauft 22er Taschen, kostet allerdings 1200g oda so (habe lange kein WoW mehr gespielt) Haris Pilton ist in Shatrath in der Taverne Weltend oda wie die Taverne heißt


Greetz


----------



## Gattay (2. Oktober 2008)

Treenael schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die "größte" Tasche für Kräuterkunde und wie heißt die?!
> Bin ich blind, dass ich die nicht finden kann?



Die 24er kräutertasche gibt´s beim schneider. Der muss respektvoll bei den Sporeggar sein, irgendwas mit Mystikerbeutel


----------



## Roktarius (2. Oktober 2008)

MiST3rFLOppY schrieb:


> Ehm Thread ist 1 Jahr alt .




Ohh..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrates (2. Oktober 2008)

Egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem sind die berufsspezifischen Taschen nice zum Farmen... Mittlerweile passen da ja auch Rezepte etc. rein.


----------



## Master of madness (2. Oktober 2008)

hab 3 20er taschen 
1. za quest
2. maggi dropp
3.tdm dropp


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Oktober 2008)

Dummerweise ist der Thread grad an Altersschwäche gestorben.


----------

